# VACNSAC



## nate_46 (Aug 8, 2010)

I had to let people know about this cool place to buy sealer bags, vacnsac.com .  I remember someone on this forum mentioning it long ago, but never had a sealer to use such a product.  I just received 200 quart size bags, with express shipping for less than 50.00!!  I priced foodsaver and it would have been near 100.00 without shipping.  If you don't try it you have to look....

BTW, I don't own the place or benefit from it.  It was just a real find in my opinion.  Like the new forum setup.

nate


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 8, 2010)

Did you mean to give us the link or what.????


----------



## nate_46 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry, don't know how to put in a link...

it is

www.vacnsac.com

OOps, I guess you put www in front of it and the forum does it automatically..


----------

